# Barbos Divers - 'budget' Brand But Quite Nice (?)



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Being a right sucker for a vast and heavy boulder of a watch, I have been looking at Barbos watches recently. I was never a fan of their designs but now the Aquator model has caught my eye.

2000m WR... yeah right. But virtually 300 grammes of metal weighing the arm down!!! Now you're talking. Quite a funky looking design as well I think.

You don't see these appear on the bay so very often. There are a few German based Ebay sellers though. Now on to the questions...

Has anyone got a Barbos? Care to share your thoughts about feel and quality?

Anyone used one of these Germany based sellers? Reasonable experience and delivery time?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Never heard of 'em.

Googled 'em.

Like 'em. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Never heard of 'em.

Googled 'em.

Not sure if I like 'em. :huh:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Never heard of 'em

E Bayed 'em

That's one chunk of a watch

I think I like it


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

new to me not sure I like them (not a huge fan of chrono's myself) there are more established names with equally priced watches I would prefer


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I think it would be easier to just buy a Seiko.

Later,

William


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Never heard of them. Googled them. Quite like it but like others not a huge chrono fan so would probably go for a non chrono version myself. They are a bit different. Ocean master, seamaster or pacific for me. Although for that money you could get a seiko auto. If you get one please stick some pics up and let us know the quality.

Cheers

Jamie


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just put a silly bid in for a commander


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Goggled it

Bay'ed it

Fugly (although not as fugly as a Ploprof - - nuthin' is that :bad: )

Why not buy a Zlatoutski if you want a *"MAN's"* diver ? :lol:


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

I had to have a google as well. Quite nice watches really... but not my cuppa tea anymore. I like classical beauties (like myself  ) and that is a MANS watch!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Googled 'em, like 'em (well, some of them anyway)


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I have recently aquired a couple of these and I must say that they are well worth the kind of money you pay for them. Very much in the 'kiddy on' bracket when it comes to a professional tool. 2000m rated... which is probably 'aspirational'. But they look every bit the part and also feel the part. What a weight.

I've got the 'Atlantic' and 'Oceanmaster' models. Quite similar in most ways.	Really just a difference in the hands, indexes and bezel.

Atlantic.










Oceanmaster










Fitted rubber straps dispensed with,	although they seem to be decent quality. Chunky, heavy bracelets installed. Two seriously big beasts, weighing in at approximately 280g with the bracelets.

Fashion divers... but I don't care.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Trigger said:


> I have recently aquired a couple of these and I must say that they are well worth the kind of money you pay for them. Very much in the 'kiddy on' bracket when it comes to a professional tool. 2000m rated... which is probably 'aspirational'. But they look every bit the part and also feel the part. What a weight.
> 
> I've got the 'Atlantic' and 'Oceanmaster' models. Quite similar in most ways.	Really just a difference in the hands, indexes and bezel.
> 
> ...


I very much like the orange and black one, I'm a little put off by the movement though (miyota 2045). still at least if it goes wrong it's only Â£4 from cousins for a new movement so no biggy,










wook


----------

